# Confused!



## niven (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi,
Would you please help me with deciding which way I should set up my VEP 6?
I have an old computer (24gb ram)...that I have already put my "pop" instruments on with Cubase 9 and Komplete 9.
I have a new computer with 64gb and a m.2 terrabyte ssd. Id like to put my large OT Berlin strings,woodwind,brass and a couple of other large, hungry libraries, etc on this computer.
I dont quite understand if i need to install another Kontakt instance on this computer as well, to be able to run my orchestral libraries when using VEP 6?
Which computer should I use for Cubase ?
Which computer should I put VEP Pro6 on?
Which computer should Kontakt/Komplete9 be on?!
Then there's Sibelius 7.5!
I naturally thought Id put the large libraries on the "strongest" computer....then use the weaker one for lighter vsts etc...but both my pop and orchestral stuff both use kontakt.
I'd be very,very grateful for some...any...advice.
regards
niven


----------



## MatFluor (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi, I try to answer as good as I can from my perspective:



niven said:


> Which computer should I use for Cubase ?


 That would be your main DAW-PC/Master. Depending on how much you want to get going on there, I personally would choose the smaller one (depending on CPU). Since you would put all the heavy-hitters on the big machine.



niven said:


> Which computer should I put VEP Pro6 on?



You can put it onto both (you have three licenses). VEP does some good already when run on the same Computer (especially preserving instances which makes you able to switch projects as you want without reloading all your libraries).



niven said:


> Which computer should Kontakt/Komplete9 be on?!



Kontakt itself is the sampler, which should be everywhere you need it. So for sure on your VEP-Slave and I would also put it on your Master, since you for sure want to load in stuff there too.



niven said:


> I dont quite understand if i need to install another Kontakt instance on this computer as well, to be able to run my orchestral libraries when using VEP 6?


Yes, as said, Kontakt is the sampler which runs the intruments. If you would e.g. (as I've seen other here) just use the slave as "sample drive", then you don't need it, since you'll stream samples over the network. But with VEP, your slave computer is in charge to make Audio out of the MIDI data.

I'll try to explain a bit better: You master sends MIDI-Data through the Network to your Slave. Your Slave then "plays" the MIDI data back with the Instruments loaded into Kontakt. This Audio get's sent back into your Master. So, your slave needs some serious horsepower to do that, you master doesn't. Your Master would be the host for your DAW and the Effects/Plugins there, so you just need enough juice to run that (simplified). You need more power if you want your master to take on some sample duty as well.

As example my personal setup (1 Master, 1 Slave):
Master: Medium powered PC with not so much RAM. Role: DAW-Host (Sonar) with it's Plugins
Slave: More Juice. Role: VEP-Slave with my whole Orchestral Template.
Additional: Master has enough Juice to run small stuff on it, so when working with a small subset or special libraries that are not loaded on my slave, I just load them on my master. Example: I recently did a job for a small News show, Most Orchestra instruments from my Slave (Strings, Horns, Percussion), and "special" stuff from my master (Evo Strings, Synth, Guitar Rig). So on bespoke templates I can choose whatever I want to combine, without having special libraries loaded up on my slave, and my big Orchestral stuff is loaded there, ready to use. If I keep my Master-Libraries small, loading time is small enough as well.

I hope I didn't confuse you further


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Nov 3, 2017)

You need Kontakt on both !


----------



## niven (Nov 3, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> Hi, I try to answer as good as I can from my perspective:
> 
> 
> That would be your main DAW-PC/Master. Depending on how much you want to get going on there, I personally would choose the smaller one (depending on CPU). Since you would put all the heavy-hitters on the big machine.
> ...


Hi 


MatFluor said:


> Hi, I try to answer as good as I can from my perspective:
> 
> 
> That would be your main DAW-PC/Master. Depending on how much you want to get going on there, I personally would choose the smaller one (depending on CPU). Since you would put all the heavy-hitters on the big machine.
> ...



Hi, Mat!
Thank you very much for your reply!
It has helped! So if I have Komplete 9, (with Kontakt 5.7 in it)..can I just use Komplete 9's Kontakt again, to put on my slave computer as well?...Kontakt on both computers is allowed with just one Komplete 9 license?
If so......Cubase, VE pro,plus my UAD plugins and Kontakt 5 on my old, medium size computer. Then all my heavy orchestral stuff plus VE pro and another copy of Kontakt (taken from my Komplete 9 software) and Sibelius 7.5 on the new powerful computer. Does that sound ok to you?
Again many many thanks for your help!
Niven.


----------



## niven (Nov 3, 2017)

Heinigoldstein said:


> You need Kontakt on both !


Thanks for replying so quickly.
Niven.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 3, 2017)

Kontakt and VEP on both. Cubase on any of them. If you have a third, lower spec machine, I'd put Cubase on that one instead. Even though the DAW and VEP can very well co-exist on the same device, I found out that especially on less powerful machine, one is affecting the performance of the other and vice-versa as you start using plugins in the DAW, or fill up your instances of VEP. To me, the best scenario always was Master = DAW only + some local VST such as synths or plugins you need to play in the UI often, Slave = VEP instances. That's where I had the most stable scenario when I was using VEP. However, with the power of your new computer, I think you could very well transit to a Cubase with Enabled/Disabled Instrument Tracks and run it all from there without any issues.


----------



## niven (Nov 3, 2017)

Grizzlymv said:


> Kontakt and VEP on both. Cubase on any of them. If you have a third, lower spec machine, I'd put Cubase on that one instead. Even though the DAW and VEP can very well co-exist on the same device, I found out that especially on less powerful machine, one is affecting the performance of the other and vice-versa as you start using plugins in the DAW, or fill up your instances of VEP. To me, the best scenario always was Master = DAW only + some local VST such as synths or plugins you need to play in the UI often, Slave = VEP instances. That's where I had the most stable scenario when I was using VEP. However, with the power of your new computer, I think you could very well transit to a Cubase with Enabled/Disabled Instrument Tracks and run it all from there without any issues.


----------



## niven (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks Grizzly. I'm extremely grateful for your advice. I've never really been a forum person, but I beginning to realise just how good they are to have around!
Again thanks for taking the trouble to reply.
niven


----------



## niven (Jul 19, 2020)

MatFluor said:


> Hi, I try to answer as good as I can from my perspective:
> 
> 
> That would be your main DAW-PC/Master. Depending on how much you want to get going on there, I personally would choose the smaller one (depending on CPU). Since you would put all the heavy-hitters on the big machine.
> ...


Sorry so late in replying....thank you v much for your help....again personal reasons for being so late...


----------

